# Summer bonus points



## BLOND37 (Jul 1, 2009)

on the phone with AGR now who is telling me they will post the same time as travel points (yea right)


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 1, 2009)

spoke to Brenda Supervisor, will post 14 days after travel points post.


----------



## chuljin (Jul 2, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> on the phone with AGR now who is telling me they will post the same time as travel points (yea right)





BLOND37 said:


> spoke to Brenda Supervisor, will post 14 days after travel points post.


Neither is the case, in my experience...the terms of the promo said 14 days, so I never once thought it would be the former above, but the latter is also not the case...I have 7 otherwise-qualifying tickets whose base+elite points posted between 15 and 25 days ago, and none of them has gotten its extra bonus. :|

I enjoy reading your little updates...man, I thought *I* complained loudly and frequently about/to AGR. 

When writing trip reports, I used to pepper them with links...to other trip reports, pictures, other posts of mine, AU profile pages for any members mentioned, and so on. I ultimately had to remind myself that:

*The AU forum is not a wiki.*

Given the frequency and brevity of your posts, I suppose it is also worth mentioning that:

*The AU forum is not Twitter®.*

I am only kidding, of course...as I said, I enjoy them.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2009)

chuljin said:


> I suppose it is also worth mentioning that:*The AU forum is not Twitter®.*


It's not?

:lol:


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 2, 2009)

chuljin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > on the phone with AGR now who is telling me they will post the same time as travel points (yea right)
> ...


sorry but i have ADHD so my attention span is short.. also no one ever cut me slack when i was working so i tend to micro manage and dont cut anyone slack, (yes i am in therapy LOL)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 2, 2009)

My points have posted today. Sleepers posted as 400 point "first class" rewards. I made another cool 2,000 points.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> My points have posted today. Sleepers posted as 400 point "first class" rewards. I made another cool 2,000 points.



when did U travel?


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 2, 2009)

woot woot mine just showed up


----------



## chuljin (Jul 2, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > My points have posted today. Sleepers posted as 400 point "first class" rewards. I made another cool 2,000 points.
> ...





BLOND37 said:


> woot woot mine just showed up


Mine just showed up too. 2500 points (21 [email protected] [i *am* chuljin, after all  ], 2 [email protected]). Travel was between 6/1 and 6/23, and 'original' (base+elite) post was between 6/6 and 6/30.

4 tickets traveled between 6/24 and 6/28, whose 'original' post was today, did not (yet) get the promo points, leading me to this theory:

Everyone's bonuses were 'caught up' today due to a system upgrade, but in future, the bonus points will post the same evening as the 'original' post (similar to the Spring Promo), and the 'up to 14 days' is just for CYA. e.g. the 4 tickets mentioned above, whose base+elite points posted this morning, I expect will get 'bonused' this evening.

Strangely, in contrast to past promos, bonus points are not listed at the relevant page of 'My Promotions'. Reconciling mine will be fun, like just now, knowing that the 2 200-point bonuses I saw were for the business tickets, but wondering which 21 of the other 25 coach tickets had gotten 'bonused'. Luckily I knew that 4 had 'originally' posted today, yielding the (plausible, IMHO) theory above. We'll find out tonight whether I've gotten it right.

PS they again don't seem to be enforcing the 2-segments-per-day rule  :lol:


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quick question...

I am trying to figure out if I got the bonus points which I did register for, however I do not even know how many points I am suppose to get.

I have one transaction amount for $435.88 and received 872 points. Is that the normal amount of points or is that doubled for the summer promotion?


----------



## Upstate (Jul 7, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Quick question...
> I am trying to figure out if I got the bonus points which I did register for, however I do not even know how many points I am suppose to get.
> 
> I have one transaction amount for $435.88 and received 872 points. Is that the normal amount of points or is that doubled for the summer promotion?


That is just your normal 2pts per dollar spent. Whatever bonus points you get will be listed as a seperate transaction on your account as "Summer Power Promo 09 Travel" on the description field.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2009)

Upstate said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...
> ...


Thanks. Don't get to deal with AGR points very often so was not sure. So these points posted but not the summer bonus points yet so that means either chuljin was wrong about the bonus points posting the same evening or mine are just messed up.


----------



## transit54 (Jul 7, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Thanks. Don't get to deal with AGR points very often so was not sure. So these points posted but not the summer bonus points yet so that means either chuljin was wrong about the bonus points posting the same evening or mine are just messed up.


Mine haven't posted yet either for a trip I took last weekend. All four segments posted, but none of the bonus points. I'm going to give them a week or two before I call.


----------



## chuljin (Jul 7, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Thanks. Don't get to deal with AGR points very often so was not sure. So these points posted but not the summer bonus points yet so that means either chuljin was wrong about the bonus points posting the same evening or mine are just messed up.


Yes, I forgot to come back and say that my guess was flawed...no more bonus points have shown up since that bolus on 7/2.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2009)

chuljin said:


> no more bonus points have shown up since that bolus on 7/2.


You mean you're missing 5,000 points!  What will you do with so few points? :huh:

:lol:


----------



## chuljin (Jul 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > no more bonus points have shown up since that bolus on 7/2.
> ...


:lol: no, I'm only missing 2,250 points:

1,000 summer bonus points from tickets that _have_ already posted;

500 base, 250 select plus, and 500 summer bonus points from tickets that _have not_ already posted.

so there! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vewey interwesting!!! :huh:

I am in the middle of a 5 leg trip from ALB to LAX to PDF then back home to ALB. I have so far completed 3 of the 5 legs of that trip in an H room and this morning AGR posted 400 points on my AGR account labeled "Summer Power Promo 09 Travel." Humm... 3 times 100 = 400?

I expected 100 for each leg but now I wonder where the extra 100 came from? Any ideas?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine posted  about a week after they posted on AGR!!! HOORAY!


----------



## Upstate (Jul 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Vewey interwesting!!! :huh:
> I am in the middle of a 5 leg trip from ALB to LAX to PDF then back home to ALB. I have so far completed 3 of the 5 legs of that trip in an H room and this morning AGR posted 400 points on my AGR account labeled "Summer Power Promo 09 Travel." Humm... 3 times 100 = 400?
> 
> I expected 100 for each leg but now I wonder where the extra 100 came from? Any ideas?


Sleepers are FC and earn 400 bonus points. So even though 3 have posted, only one ticket has posted its bonus points.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

Upstate said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Vewey interwesting!!! :huh:
> ...


Oh! So that means I still got another 1600 to look forward to. GOODY-GOODY! Thanks for the comeback with that info!


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 7, 2009)

I have received only part of my bonus points but have received all of my travel points. I received 400 points for my sleeper tickets and 200 for a business class.

I think the remaining two 400 points should post soon.


----------



## DivMiler (Jul 7, 2009)

I traveled a roundtrip on the Keystone on June 26, 2009. I received my regular 100 points for each segment on July 2 and July 3, and received the bonus 100 points for each segment on July 7.

400 points for $17.10 (Harrisburg - Lancaster round trip) (plus 34 points for using my Amtrak Guest Rewards Master Card!).


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 8, 2009)

I got my first 400 bonus points for sleeper. Glad to see they included sleeper in the First Class bonus.

My son even got the 400 being the second passenger in the room.


----------



## transit54 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just received bonus points for the two of the four trips I recently took, also. It looks like there's just a few days of delay on the bonus points.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 9, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> I got my first 400 bonus points for sleeper. Glad to see they included sleeper in the First Class bonus.
> My son even got the 400 being the second passenger in the room.


Interesting! I got my first 400 points posted several day ago but my wife did not get 400 like your son did!


----------



## sechs (Jul 14, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first 400 bonus points for sleeper. Glad to see they included sleeper in the First Class bonus.
> ...


Did your wife get any bonus? My traveling partner up to Portland got nothing as number two in the sleeper.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 15, 2009)

sechs said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


We have two kids and did two roomettes. All four of us got the 400 promotion points. Did your partner register for the promotion?


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 15, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Did your partner register for the promotion?


Exact what I was suspecting myself earlier today! Possibly not! I'll do that now since I still have 4 segments that havent been recorded yet!

On edit: Just tried and she is already registered. So back to the waiting game!


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 15, 2009)

I received my final 400 point bonus today.


----------



## sechs (Jul 16, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Did your partner register for the promotion?


Yes.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 16, 2009)

sechs said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Did your partner register for the promotion?
> ...


Since they were a first class passenger they should get them. Perhaps a call to AGR would help.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Question...

I had two segments under the same reservation number...

Lamy to Chicago

Chicago to NYP

For the summer rewards deal, should I receive 400 points or 800 points? I assumed 800 (400 for each leg) but they only gave me 400 for both legs.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 21, 2009)

I would assume that it should be 400 bonus points for each - if they were both for sleepers. After all, if you go A to B to C, and A to B is only $20 and B to C is only $25, you would get 100 points for each segment (and I would assume 100 bonus points for each segment). On previous promos, I have receive 2X and 3X for each segment - even if they were valued at $7 or $10, I got 100 points * 2X!  )


----------

